# ***OFFICIAL*** Frank Mir vs. Alistair Overeem Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*















​


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Overeem should in reality murder Mir. I don't even know why this fight got sanctioned, haha.
But honestly my gut keeps telling me that Overeem will yet again make some big mistake and that Mir might capitalize with a hail mary submission or land some wild strike that tags Overeem.

I still have Overeem by knees in the first.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Both are mental midgets, have poor chins, lack cardio, and fold under the pressure, they are the same exact person when it comes to the mental game and are about as durable as a wet paper towel.

The only difference is, one is horrible in the clinch, the other excels in it.

Overeem 1st round KO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Agree. As much as I don't feel like counting on Overeem vs. anyone...I just don't see how he doesn't beat up Mir?

I have Overeem round 1 KO. Mir's head has to be turning to mush. Not sure if Mir fights anymore after this fight if Reem does have his way,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like to think Overeen should win but 2 things are always true...#1 Frank Mir can always surprise you in a good way #2 Overeem can always surprise you in a bad way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Been waiting for this match!

1.) Overeem TKOs Mir the way he should.
2.) Overeem submits Mir with his guillotine just for the sake of doing it. If Mir is really...really hurt he might get it...otherwise I'm sure he'll get out of it. Not sure if Mir can submit Overeem...it's been so long and he's pretty strong.
3.) Overeem is winning in the exchanges, has a brain fart by opening himself and gets KOed somehow.

I still can not believe he lost the way he did against BF and Browne. Actually The Reem did cry so it shows that it was a pretty emotional loss for em. 

He went from being the Dream/SF/K-1 champ, beating Brock, contender, dropping two in a row which he should have won, to being on the verge of getting cut. 

I think he can win this one though and then face Hunt or JDS.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Overeem is GOING to win. That isn't a prediction, that is a fact. I'll eat dog food if he doesn't.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Overeem is GOING to win. That isn't a prediction, that is a fact. * I'll eat dog food if he doesn't. *


I hope you're right, but on the contrary, post the picture.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I wonder how many times Overeem will have to lose before people stop picking him


btw im picking Overeem


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Both have the dumbest fight IQ I can imagine, hoping Mir plays to his strengths, but I think we all know how this is gonna go down. Overeem via brutal TKO.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fun fight but Overeem takes this by the simple fact that Mir can't take big shots. As soon as Overeem lands something, and he will eventually as Mir's striking is not good enough to avoid it, this fight is over.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> Fun fight but Overeem takes this by the simple fact that Mir can't take big shots. As soon as Overeem lands something, and he will eventually as Mir's striking is not good enough to avoid it, this fight is over.


I'd imagine it going like this as well but i'm done on counting at Overeem at this point. He's content on losing the fights he really should win. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Whoever lands first is going to win. I expect Mir to be aggressive with his boxing and Overeem to start slow as usual. Then after two or three minutes someone is going to land a big shot which will be the end of the fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Frank always manages to get put on the fence and punished, which is Reem's bread and butter. Reem takes him out very similar to how he took Lesnar out, and nearly did to Browne.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

The Reem should tag Mir before Mir tags him, therefore the Reem should win, but with these two guys anything can happen. Draw via simultaneous KO, anyone???


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Overeem's inconsistency makes this interesting, but I will again be surprised if he loses. Mir is too slow on the feet and not athletic enough to bring and keep Overeem down, he doesn't have the lungs to wait out Overeem. This fight is taylor-made for Overeem to win.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dvonfunk said:


> The Reem should tag Mir before Mir tags him, therefore the Reem should win, but with these two guys anything can happen. Draw via simultaneous KO, anyone???


I think a double ko is ruled a no contest.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I think a double ko is ruled a no contest.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You are correct. I was more interested in trying to make light of Mir and Overoid's chins, than being technically accurate. Thanks for ruining it haha.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't pick Reem, I just can't. Mir it is.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

The very last time Mur impressed me was when he knocked down Kongo with a left hook (IIRC) before choking him out. That was the very last glimpse of brilliance from him that I can recall - everything else from there has been downhill (his wins over Crocop and Nelson were both meh). Found him to be quite annoying when trying to come off as such a bad mf in all his interviews after he broke Nogueira's arm.

This match-up (at this point in their career, after their ridiculous losses) is a toss up if u ask me; could really go either way... I'm actually quite interested to see how they perform seeing they're both on the hot seat with this match.. Rooting for Overeem purely cos I wanna see him fight Hunto, JDS, or Cain (if he could ever make it that far).


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

dvonfunk said:


> The Reem should tag Mir before Mir tags him, therefore the Reem should win, but with these two guys anything can happen. *Draw via simultaneous KO, anyone???*


The rules are clear: Winner will be the last to hit the ground. If both hit the ground at the same time, winner will be the first to come to its senses... :wink03:


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Mir needs an upset like Randelman vs Crocop back in Pride days. Who could have foreseen anything like that??

Mir could always capitalize on a mistake from Overeem which leads that the fight goes to the ground and Mir gets a hold of a limb.

9/10 wins for Overeem. Overeem could do the same thing as he did with Lesnar I can not see that Mir has any answer for a gameplan like that.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

for a ground specialist, Mir is crap at taking down fighters. Hope he's been focussing on that.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Battle of the chokers!! Wouldn't be surprised at any outcome. Overeem doesn't fight like an idiot then he gets a first round knockout from the clinch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I like to think Overeen should win but 2 things are always true...#1 Frank Mir can always surprise you in a good way #2 Overeem can always surprise you in a bad way.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


no doubt, Im still taking Overeem lol.

I wouldn't be surprised if Mir won now that reem is off the horse meat but its nothing Id count on.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Whoever mentioned a double KO...this is a very good possibility. 


Lolz!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So does the loser get cut? I'd imagine the UFC wants to keep them both given their name valuse thus giving them both winnable opponents. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Can't find a link but could swear Mir said he'd retire with a fourth loss in a row.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rauno said:


> So does the loser get cut? I'd imagine the UFC wants to keep them both given their name valuse thus giving them both winnable opponents.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm gonna say no on both counts. Reem is a big draw and I cant ever see frank getting cut.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Overeem key to victory over Mir is simple:

Utilize 95% of Big Nog's game plan. *Waste that final 5%.*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Frank needs to jazz up his standup game and rough Overeem up-


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Only fight on Saturday I'd want to see. Even though he's probably my least favorite fighter ever, I'm pulling for Mir. I wouldn't want to see him not in the UFC anymore. Overeem on the other hand is a cheating chode who just got KO'd twice. I think Reem will get cut if he loses, and not sure about Mir. I think Dana would try talking him into retirement, I couldn't see him actually cutting Mir.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

If Reem loses, he probably gets cut. If Reem gets stopped, he's definitely cut.

If Mir loses, he probably retires. If Mir gets stopped, he definitely retires.

That's how I see it.

I don't ever see the UFC cutting Mir due to performance issues. I do agree that if he loses, and especially if he gets KO'ed, Dana will try to convince him to hang em up. I think Mir will continue to be a part of the organization in some capacity (analyst, commentator, etc.) for as long he wants to be. He's an intelligent, well-spoken guy and would be an asset to the company in one form or another.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Mir is excellent on the mic, if he ends up retiring I hope he gets commentary/analyst roles within the UFC...he's so good.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

CupCake said:


> Mir is excellent on the mic, if he ends up retiring I hope he gets commentary/analyst roles within the UFC...he's so good.


Then we disagree, good miss.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

..........ok.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm with Cupcake. Mir's the best fighter-turned-commentator out there. Would take him over Florian or Couture or Stann any day. Love a bit of Mir on commentary.

Eugh. This is a brutal fight for Frank. I'd love to see him win, but he's relying on his Jitz here, and I'm not sure he's going to be able to take Alistair down. If Frank tries to clinch his way to victory he's going to get KTFO, if he tries to box his way to victory, he's getting KTFO. He just needs to pray he can take Alistair down, and keep him down long enough to either eek out a decision, or submit him. Needs to watch out for the knees on the way in though, and that nasty guillotine. I just think Alistair has far more tools to win this fight than Frank does. We'll see. I'll take Alistair via 1st round TKO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nomale said:


> Then we disagree, good miss.


You and pretty much everyone else then. Mir is an excellent analyst and very well spoken.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Rauno said:


> You and pretty much everyone else then. Mir is an excellent analyst and very well spoken.


Perhaps, but I just can't stand him. Do we really need a commentator who likes to listen to himself talk and sound smart that much? Florian is a more likeable version of him. Lighter and more portable too.

Also, I don't think he is that excellent when it comes to analyzing the mental game and gameplans which he seems to lack altogether.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Nomale said:


> Perhaps, but I just can't stand him. Do we really need a commentator who likes to listen to himself talk and sound smart that much? Florian is a more likeable version of him. Lighter and more portable too.
> 
> Also, I don't think he is that excellent when it comes to analyzing the mental game and gameplans which he seems to lack altogether.


Florian.....him and anik are awful. Also if you don't like Mir fine but don't hate on him for liking to hear himself talk when you're not complaining about Rogan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm fine with Anik but Florian is intolerable. Never says anything even remotely interesting or insightful. He either points out the obvious or repeats what Anik JUST said. They really need to get rid of him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> *Only fight on Saturday I'd want to see.* Even though he's probably my least favorite fighter ever, I'm pulling for Mir. I wouldn't want to see him not in the UFC anymore. Overeem on the other hand is a cheating chode who just got KO'd twice. I think Reem will get cut if he loses, and not sure about Mir. I think Dana would try talking him into retirement, I couldn't see him actually cutting Mir.


I actually can't believe I'm reading this on a respectable mixed martial arts forum.

I respect everyone's opinions and tastes but, you're not interested in Aldo, Barao or Faber?

You should definitely want to see these guys fight. Especially over aging Mir and Reem.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Meh. I'm not interested in Barao/Faber II or Aldo/Lamas either tbh. The main event has potential to be exciting but chances are Barao will play hit and run for 5 rounds while Faber tries to catch him. The Aldo fight, on the other hand, is bound to suck just because Aldos in it. Aldo's last exciting fight was against Hominick 3 years ago. He's been boring ever since (ignoring that fight where he blatantly cheated)

I am, however, pumped for every other main card fight though. Lineker/Ali is guaranteed FOTN while Varner is a solid test for the up and coming Trujilo.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'm fine with Anik but Florian is intolerable. Never says anything even remotely interesting or insightful. He either points out the obvious or repeats what Anik JUST said. They really need to get rid of him.


Preach! I was skeptical of Anik at first but I think he does a good job overall. Florian, on the hand, is bad. I never felt strongly about him one way or another as a fighter, and he generally seems like a pretty good guy, but he just doesn't bring anything to the table as a color guy. I never understood why people liked him in this role. It just doesn't seem to come naturally to him. Seems forced in a sense.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Florian.....him and anik are awful. Also if you don't like Mir fine but don't hate on him for liking to hear himself talk when you're not complaining about Rogan.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't share your impression about Rogan. Not when commenting fights at least. I like him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Anik has improved a lot since he first started. When he first started out I couldn't stand him. Now I think he actually does a pretty decent job. I mm indifferent to Florian. Never cared for or hated him. Personally I'd rather have him over Joe Rogan any day but again that's just my opinion. As far as Stann goes I'm usually okay with him but I like his post fight stuff a lot better than his commentary. His commentary during Machida/Davis was embarrassing though and I had to mute the TV.

Honestly though how is mir on commentary? Never listened to him enough to get a decent opinion.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Mir has good commentary.

It goes Bas > Rogan > Mir for me. I just like Rogan in general so I'm biased. Bas being the best commentator isn't about being Bias, though, the guy is a beast.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Poor Mir...we're already planning his retirement on this thread  lol

Interesting quotes from the man himself



> "I kind of know no matter what it's not going to be my last fight," Mir told ESPN.com. "I'm still younger than a lot of the guys in the division.
> 
> "There are two ways I would consider retirement. One is losing to guys who are not top-level competition. The other is if I started losing where it's like, 'OK man, you were knocked out viciously and staring at the rafters.' I won't endanger my health."





> Mir's current skid includes Junior dos Santos (TKO), Daniel Cormier (UD), and Josh Barnett (TKO). Definitely not a bad set of opponents to lose to, and Mir still contests that the Josh Barnett fight was an early stoppage:
> 
> "I'm sorry if those three losses aren't killing my ego," Mir said. "Let's see, the losing streak started with Junior dos Santos, the No. 1 heavyweight in the world at the time. Then I lost to Cormier in a pretty boring fight and then to Barnett, which to me was a no-contest because the fight had a very controversial stoppage.
> 
> "Look at who I've fought. I should retire? Wow. We'd only have five guys in every weight class because everybody else would need to retire."


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bas is an awful commentator especially when he gives himself pats on the back for telling a fighter what he should do in the fight. Mir is probably the best MMA commentator I have ever heard he's really good he covered WEC really well, I hope he gets UFC commentary job and preferably with chael when he retires too.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *Bas is an awful commentator*


You know that I can like, permanently ban people anytime I want... right? :admin:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'm fine with Anik but Florian is intolerable. Never says anything even remotely interesting or insightful. He either points out the obvious or repeats what Anik JUST said. They really need to get rid of him.


And Anik says absolutely nothing worthwhile at all. And is as generic as they come.

They need to get rid of both and start over with that team.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> You know that I can like, permanently ban people anytime I want... right? :admin:


come at me bro, run it straight


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And Anik says absolutely nothing worthwhile at all. And is as generic as they come.
> 
> They need to get rid of both and start over with that team.


I think the fact they sound so alike gives Kenny a bad name at times....

American commentary teams always seem to go for the 1 generic, with 1 or 2 interesting color commentators. I always thought you could do without a play by play guy... i mean, im watching this shit, i don't need to be told exactly what is in front of me. Maybe its a hold over from the days when Radio ruled sport broadcasting. 

I see nothing wrong with 2 color guys who only speak when they need to. Maybe pair Rogan and Kenny... see how it goes.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

I was never a fan of Joe Rogan or Mike Goldberg. Im not a fan of Bruce Buffer either.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

tomjones said:


> I was never a fan of Joe Rogan or Mike Goldberg. Im not a fan of Bruce Buffer either.


I can tell this is the most precious feature in your TV set...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't like Florian or Anik. Both so monotone and boring, and Anik is always putting on that fake 'I am a commentator' voice.

Drives me mad. It actually spoils events for me. I've found myself on a few occasions thinking 'Man, imagine how much more awesome that moment in the fight would have been had Rogan been losing his shit over it'?

Yeah, Rogan and Goldie can be annoying at times but they really do make things so much more exciting instead of listening to 2 nerds talking bollocks.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anik commentating actually puts me off watching entire events; I actually quite like Kenny, but Anik is so irritating. Nowadays I'll just catch the fights I'm interested in, or the ones that had good reviews instead of watching the whole card. Can't remember the last non-Goldie and Rogan event I watched in it's entirety. Probably the last London card, and that was only because I was there.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Crazy how the tides have turned so quick with Overeem. Most likely should have defeated Browne & Big Foot (but man did he get tagged hard).

Anyways, Mir I have as a slight chance (hail marry sub). In reality, Overeem should come out like he did in the Browne fight and wreck Mir's world. 

With his nasty K1 kicks, clinch and boxing, Overeem by brutal KO late 1st. :thumbsup:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I completely forgot about Frank's WEC commentating days. I really enjoyed him in that role. I don't mind Joe... but get Goldie out of there for god sakes.... 

I saw have Mike get 'sick' and have Frank fill in for him and see how it goes. 

It's painful how little Goldberg knows about MMA after what? 13 years? 

Just last weekend a fighter threw a kick to the body and Goldberg yelled "a head kick" and joe goes "uh actually that was to the body".... he's never going to get this. Get him out of there. 

Anyone can read a promo.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Mir via Overeem gassing out in the first 30 seconds.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Go overeem!!!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MK. said:


> Mir via Overeem gassing out in the first 30 seconds.


Not sure if you saw the content we've been posting in the "Frank Mur TRT" thread but Overeem has leaned out to help his cardio. 

Hopefully this won't be the case... but lets not pretend like Frank has cardio for days. 

If big Reem is gassed, there's a good chance Frank is gassed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I give Mir just as good a chance as I gave Bigfoot.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Mir-Overeem is not main event,not co-main event but just a fight on the main card.
Funny to see which match on this card is discussed the most on this forum.
I am looking for this match-up even if they both has lost badly in recent time. There is something about HW which the lighter divisons lack.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the fight I'm excited for followed by Aldo vs Lamas, Barao vs Faber, then Makdessi vs Patrick, Lineker vs Baguutinov, and Iaquinta vs Lee. In that exact order. 

Anybody think there's a possible DQ/NC with The Reem kneeing Mir like he did against CC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I see Overeem pressing Mir against the cage and ending this fight with knees. Mir is good but he really can't take that punishment anymore. I hope Overeem get's to avenge his losses to Browne and Bigfoot afterwards.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If The Reem wins I think he could face Hunt in a rematch or maybe Barnett.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Pretty sure we will see Mir get destroyed by his lack of ability to clinch fight against the cage.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Pretty sure we will see Mir get destroyed by his lack of ability to clinch fight against the cage.


This really should look similar to the Carwin fight with uppercuts being replaced by knees.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope they both dissolve into a smelly lime green slime puddle.

Failing that, to have a fight so awfully boring that they both get cut.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I really hope Mir wins by KO. It's not that I like Mir, but I seriously dislike Overeem. Ever since he beefed up and tons of people kept pretending like he was some unbeatable machine I just have been waiting for him to be exposed some more. With that said he really should crush Mir in the clinch.


----------



## MMABettingTips (Feb 1, 2014)

I honestly don't see anyway that Mir wins this fight.

He even said in the UFC 169 countdown show that he didn't stand much of a chance and that all he could do was come out and fight.

Overeem will be able to keep the distance between them and pick apart Mir.

Mir lands most of his takedowns from the clinch, but clinching with Overeem would be a big mistake as he is lethal from that position.

I've written a bit more about how I think this fight will play out here:

http://mmabettingtips.com/betting-tips-ufc-169-overeem-mir/



> Alistair Overeem and Frank Mir are two fighters who are struggling to survive in the UFC. They’re both on losing streaks and they’ve both lost their place amongst the elite fighters in the Heavyweight division, but there is one clear difference between them…
> 
> Both Mir and Overeem are suffering from a run of bad form, but the reasons for that bad form are very different. Mir has looked very poor in the Octagon recently, whilst Overeem can attribute his two consecutive losses to bad luck and cockiness…
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

looking forward to overeems next fight against kongo


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Here we go! I'd like to see The Reem submit Mir.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm all in on Mir for his last hoorah, but know rim will blast him in the first.

Also i'm piss freaking dead drunk....no typos!

BACON!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Going to be interesting. Overeem should win on paper but he should have won his last two fights on paper as well. let's see how this goes down.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I like 'em both a lot so it sucks to see them fight. At least Mir probably has a Fox job waiting for him.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad he let it go!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I should have went all in on Farber (betting wise) but GO MIR!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Well my UD pick for Mir is looking less and less likely.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Color me surprised, Mir lasted a round.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

overeem has awful fight iq no killer instinct


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

come on ANYTHING but reem decision. Reem +3300 3rd round finish and mir +700 bets are live. COME ON REEM. decision would be horrific lol.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mir surviving two rounds. Man...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Like I said no fight iq or killer instinct by overeem and he still looked tired


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

nice. the ******* decision. You've got to be kidding.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I was right about it going to a UD.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not disappointed, actually. Overeem did what he had, coming from a loss streak. Conservative mode.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> Well I was right about it going to a UD.


Don't give up hope! You know MMA judges!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Overeem calls out Lesnar!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, Overeem just called out Brock?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Alessia said:


> Don't give up hope! You know MMA judges!


I guess Cecil Peoples isn't in the house.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Brock might of just got that extra motivation to come back.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love it when fights are supposed to fast KOs end up being decisions and vice versa. I think it was a great fight. Both can leave with dignity especially in Mir's case.

At no point did I think Mir was out of the fight. The Reem should not have lost against BF and Browne. Off to Hunt or Barnett now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mark hunt will KO overeem if they fight


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I wanna see JDS vs Overeem! However they are probably gonna give Overeem a safe path to the title shot. 

Overeem vs Stipe?

Edit: ^ Agreed. Hunt would knock Overeem out COLD. Forget Stipe, bring on Overeem vs Hunt!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Stipe would take him to a SD win/loss haha.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

OHKO said:


> I wanna see JDS vs Overeem! However they are probably gonna give Overeem a safe path to the title shot.
> 
> Overeem vs Stipe?


Oh yeah they mentioned this since they were to fight before. If Alistair had a better chin and could last 5 rounds it would be a better fight. JDS is too fast. 

But at least for now The Reem FINALLY got a W and broke his streak.

Great fight! Reem should cut another 7 lbs. All that muscle is unnecessary.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Reem has zero boxing and zero kicking all he has is mediocre GNP and clinch knees. I don't know what they are teaching him in Mike's Gym and thailand etc.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Oh yeah they mentioned this since they were to fight before. If Alistair had a better chin and could last 5 rounds it would be a better fight. JDS is too fast.
> 
> But at least for now The Reem FINALLY got a W and broke his streak.
> 
> Great fight! Reem should cut another 7 lbs. All that muscle is unnecessary.


I want to see that fight as well, but I think the problem I have with JDS is his unwillingness to pull the trigger. He waits too much and it ends up letting his opponents start to get comfortable. He is DEVASTATING when he pulls the trigger, and I think he needs to do it more often.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I want to see that fight as well, but I think the problem I have with JDS is his unwillingness to pull the trigger. He waits too much and it ends up letting his opponents start to get comfortable. He is DEVASTATING when he pulls the trigger, and I think he needs to do it more often.


To be fair, the only time we've seen JDS fight like that was against Cain in the second and third fights. Maybe in the first round against Cro Cop back in '09 but JDS beat his face in for the rest of the fight. Hunt is a good fighter who was competitive with JDS but ultimately outclassed everywhere. I thi k you're spot on with your assessment but I think JDS kills anyone not named Cain Velasquez.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

As a long time Mir fan, waking up and reading the commentary was just depressing.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

It really is unbelievable how far Mir has fallen.
I'm indifferent to the guy. Never like or disliked him, but it looks like he's clearly an MMA fighter from a different era and it showed tonight.

Hopefully Mir comes to his senses and retires.
He's done.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> It really is unbelievable how far Mir has fallen.
> I'm indifferent to the guy. Never like or disliked him, but it looks like he's clearly an MMA fighter from a different era and it showed tonight.
> 
> Hopefully Mir comes to his senses and retires.
> He's done.


You know what happened, when he fought against lesnar at UFC 100 before that he was on fire he looked great hands were great, cardio was good and his BJJ second to none. Lesnar outmuscled him badly and beat him up for a round 2 tko. SO Mir figured by bulking up he could be way better and handle everyone, but instead he became what w esay today. A slow plodding, no cardio, no wrestling mess that should have stayed as his smaller frame so he had cardio and mobility.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Let's be fair. Sure, Mir is on a 4 fight losing streak but he's losing to the cream of the crop in his division. He looks like shit because the guys he's fought are so good. It's not like he just lost to Ben Rothwell. 

They need to book him vs Gonzaga. I'm sure he'll win that easy and show he still has it. If not, then retirement is probably the best idea.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TanyaJade said:


> To be fair, the only time we've seen JDS fight like that was against Cain in the second and third fights. Maybe in the first round against Cro Cop back in '09 but JDS beat his face in for the rest of the fight. Hunt is a good fighter who was competitive with JDS but ultimately outclassed everywhere. I thi k you're spot on with your assessment but I think JDS kills anyone not named Cain Velasquez.


Oh I agree, that was more my statement why some of his fights end in decisions when I feel he could finish his opponent if he just pulled the trigger. Hunt is a great fight that was starting to look like another one and then he finally fired off and Hunt took a nap.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Obvious the W was the Reem's number one priority.... and I don't blame him one bit.

Glad to see the big guy back in the winners circle. I still worry about his chin every second though.

I can't put any real confidence in him with that fear.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You know what happened, when he fought against lesnar at UFC 100 before that he was on fire he looked great hands were great, cardio was good and his BJJ second to none. Lesnar outmuscled him badly and beat him up for a round 2 tko. SO Mir figured by bulking up he could be way better and handle everyone, but instead he became what w esay today. A slow plodding, no cardio, no wrestling mess that should have stayed as his smaller frame so he had cardio and mobility.


lol I've been saying this since the Carwin fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> lol I've been saying this since the Carwin fight.


And that was his first fight where he ballooned up as well, coincidence? I think not. And also compare his first and second fights with big nog when he was skinnier and then bulkier he looked way better the first time around


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Actually he ballooned up for the Kongo fight before that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Actually he ballooned up for the Kongo fight before that.


I'm positive he didn't, I remember he was skinny until after he got manhandled by lesnar which is why he put on the bulk.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Mir was 263.5lbs against Kongo, and had to cut weight to get there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Mir was 263.5lbs against Kongo, and had to cut weight to get there.


just agree with me and say you are sorry for debating my brilliant facts:hug:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> just agree with me and say you are sorry for debating my brilliant facts:hug:


No. Just face it I am right and you are wrong. 

And where the **** are your facts???


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> No. Just face it I am right and you are wrong.
> 
> And where the **** are your facts???


In the encyclopedia that is my mind, it's right 100% of the time 60% of the time


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He cut from 272 for the Kongo fight, dropped from 296 for Roy Nelson at UFC 130.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> He cut from 272 for the Kongo fight, dropped from 296 for Roy Nelson at UFC 130.


Is that how much he weights now? jesus frank seek help, please just commentate again


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Is that how much he weights now? jesus frank seek help, please just commentate again


He was skinny against Cormier he had a six pack and was in good shape. Didnt do him any good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> He was skinny against Cormier he had a six pack and was in good shape. Didnt do him any good.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


My eyes be deceiving me he looked as bulky as ever


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

9+ responses about Mir's weight:confused02:
Six Pack, Bulky?!.. Who gives a F*ck?, Mir lost. He is over and done with. Time to move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Let's be fair. Sure, Mir is on a 4 fight losing streak but he's losing to the cream of the crop in his division. He looks like shit because the guys he's fought are so good. It's not like he just lost to Ben Rothwell.
> 
> They need to book him vs Gonzaga. I'm sure he'll win that easy and show he still has it. If not, then retirement is probably the best idea.


Forget the Gonzaga fight. Assume he wins, then what?.. The UFC needs to cut his ass. He should go to Bellator, there they can feed him Manakov, Volkov and Cheick Kongo. See there, "Kongo"... Sounds like another guillotine choke to me.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Mir needs to leave, has nothing to give anymore.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Mir looked dreadful in this fight. Not once was Reem in any danger at all.

Reem looked solid, can't help thinking he could and should have beated Bigfoot and Browne.

Saw Bigfoot calling for the Reem rematch on twitter. I say book it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killz said:


> Saw Bigfoot calling for the Reem rematch on twitter. I say book it.


I agree. Overeem has learned his lesson with these 2 losses. I really want Overeem to avenge these losses.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Surprised Overeem followed Mir to the mat, surprised Mir couldn't do more off his back.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice fight from Reem. That knee in the first round was crazy, shame he didn't get the finish from that. Reem has always been confident on the ground, and if you land shots like he does and keep good position, even Frank Mir will struggle to get a submission.

Frank is always dangerous, but he's just getting bullied lately. I know it's been against serious opponents, but if he is to keep fighting he needs to accept lower level competition for now.

Reem should get Miocic, Barnett or Bigfoot rematch. This Lesnar talk needs to stop.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Again. Context and background are extremely important. So many things on the line for what Reem had passed through and also Mir. It was a very entertaining fight exactly for that. If that was the highly expected Overeem debut in UFC, I would say the fight was a great disappointment, but that was not the case. Overeem dominated with caution and inflicted good damage, while Mir hanged there while in other similar situations I've seen him quit. I liked the fight for those reasons and the background story is what goes to the magazine and websites articles and what will be talked about in history.

Otherwise everything would be resumed to the cold fight records.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Seems like Overeem has truly learned from his mistakes. And boy, the Overeem that plays it safe is pretty damn brutal. Not flashy, but effective.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Mir is done.

I say give him Florian's job. He is a waaay better commentator than Kenny is.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I hope they both dissolve into a smelly lime green slime puddle.
> 
> Failing that, to have a fight so awfully boring that they both get cut.


I would say this is the most accurate prediction of the fight?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

CupCake said:


> Surprised Overeem followed Mir to the mat, surprised Mir couldn't do more off his back.


Mir has never been great off his back, most of his subs come off a scramble or when he has the other guy hurt. When he's pinned on his back he's not that good at working for position to lock in a sub. And that's what Overeem did to him, he put Mir on his back and pinned him there, he stayed patient and kept his balance so that Mir was unable to create a scramble and grab a sub.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wicked performance by Overeem.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Very happy for overeem. He smashed mir. No freaking clue how dana can be pissed about that performance.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think we all should tweet Dana so he changes his mind. I saw him barely shake Overeem's hand after the post conference was over. He just walked away. That was kind of a dik move.

We've all seen prolly thousands of fights by now. That was not a crappy fight. Not when you're damaging your opponent and on the verge of finishing a dangerous opponent who pulls submissions out of nowhere in those situations.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

If i had twitter i totally would. This annoys me as much as the gsp rant he had.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Seems like Overeem has truly learned from his mistakes. And boy, the Overeem that plays it safe is pretty damn brutal. Not flashy, but effective.


I didn't see that he learned much. He was doing the same thing he did against BigFoot hands down going straight back, Mir just didn't have anything at all. He learned not to completely punch himself out but he still almost did in the first round.

Overeem is never going to out it together well enough to take the title. Even if he can get by a Dos Santos or Hunt in the stand up Cain will break him. Overeem on paper has all the skills to be a great bur he breaks mentally and if he hasn't been able to work on that by now he's probably not overcoming it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

First round was awesome but Reem could have ended the fight with ease but just didn't. It made it frustrating to watch for me at times.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

This word has been thrown around but this was a really SMART WIN !!!
Reem fought the way he could in this fight ... yea yea he couldve stop it bla bla bla , same as in Silva / Browne fight ... Some people only wants to see KOs ...
Great fight , I myself was on the edge for every minute of the fight cuz Mir couldve still win the fight at any time , all he needed a lil mistake from Alistar !!!!
Very happy for Reem !!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

K R Y said:


> First round was awesome but Reem could have ended the fight with ease but just didn't. It made it frustrating to watch for me at times.


Well he got knocked out in his previous two fights where he was clearly the more skilled fighter and it looked like he could finish at any time. I don't blame him for playing it safe and getting the win. It looks like he has fixed his cardio about as much as you can expect from most heavyweights but he isn't going to fix his chin so he needs to get his defense right now.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Regarding Overeem's post fight comments. I thought it was surprisingly entertaining from Overeem who I usually find rather dull. I liked the call because it was actually silly while sadly having to have a air of seriousness to it and because it should of definitely crushed all the kiddies hopes about Brock coming back. Deflate the undeserved hype before it even gets to full frate trane status. Perfect. And Overeem is the perfect guy to bring that pipe dream back to reality, he whopped his ass out of this sport and if Brock and Dana really did want back into the game of tricking non mma-fans into buying UFC PPVs again, Alistair is ready embarrass his ass again. I felt like that was a good moment for MMA over Dana and sports entertainment working to wreck it. Brock coming back is and was nonsense, hype, Overeem forced Dana after the fact to more or less own up to that fact, which continues to add to why I liked this case of talking from Overeem.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Regarding Overeem's post fight comments. I thought it was surprisingly entertaining from Overeem who I usually find rather dull. I liked the call because it was actually silly while sadly having to have a air of seriousness to it and because it should of definitely crushed all the kiddies hopes about Brock coming back. Deflate the undeserved hype before it even gets to full frate trane status. Perfect. And Overeem is the perfect guy to bring that pipe dream back to reality, he whopped his ass out of this sport and if Brock and Dana really did want back into the game of tricking non mma-fans into buying UFC PPVs again, Alistair is ready embarrass his ass again. I felt like that was a good moment for MMA over Dana and sports entertainment working to wreck it. Brock coming back is and was nonsense, hype, Overeem forced Dana after the fact to more or less own up to that fact, which continues to add to why I liked this case of talking from Overeem.


If and it's a BIG If, Brock does come back. He 100% would never take the Overeem fight in a million years. :thumb02:


----------

